# Beware Of  Changing



## Kadee (Feb 18, 2015)

A 54 year old woman had a heart attack and was taken to the hospital.. 

While on the operating table she had a near death experience. Seeing 
God she asked "Is my time up?" 

God said, "No, you have another 43 years, 2 months and 8 days to live.." 

Upon recovery, the woman decided to stay in the hospital and have a 
face-lift, liposuction, 
breast implants and a tummy tuck. 

She even had someone come in and change her hair colour and brighten and 
whiten her teeth! 

Since she had so much more time to live, she figured she might as well 
make the most of 
it. 
After her last operation, she was released from the hospital. 

While crossing the street on her way home, she was killed by an ambulance. 

Arriving in front of God, she demanded: 

What happened? "I thought you said I had another 43 years to live? Why 
didn't you pull me from out of the path of the ambulance?" 

God replied: "I didn't recognize you."


----------



## Shirley (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 23, 2015)

:rofl1::rofl1::goodone:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 23, 2015)

:lol:


----------

